# I'm SSBHM who likes petite women.



## Bearsy (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm actually not terribly attracted to big women(as shallow as that may sound)... I'm not saying I don't like big girls -because I do- it's just that my "type" is the more petite, short girls. I really love the size difference I think. The feeling of being a protector, where she can snuggle up and feel safe. 

Is this wrong? I just feel like I'm a bad person for not liking big girls more. 

I can't help who I'm attracted to, but I get shit from my friends for being as they say "picky".

And secondly, why is it so hard to find girls who like big guys but not hard to find gay chubby chasers? Whenever I go on craigslist in my area, there's always a market for gay fat admirers but never for a straight relationship.


----------



## Zowie (Feb 28, 2010)

Girls aren't as open about it. I mean, we're *pressured* to be skinny and love skinny in return. Don't worry, there are more than you think, they're not just as accessible. You'll find a nice one eventually.

But yeah, that whole snuggling up and feeling protected is one of my main reasons. Unfortunately I'm on the tall side (5'7''), so well, I need a bigger guy.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Feb 28, 2010)

There's no need to feel bad about your preference. Hell I'm sure some of us have taken heat from friends, family or possibly strangers for our own preferences. 

Who/what you're attracted to is who/what you're attracted to, as for the second part of your post. I have no idea why it's harder to find. It just seems to be. 

However, I'm sure hanging around here long enough you'll see we're not fictitious.  (Even though some still think we're like unicorns)


----------



## djudex (Feb 28, 2010)

Yeah dude, don't worry about liking what you like physically. It's kind of like worrying that you like raspberry swirl when all of your friends like chocolate and think you should too. Tell 'em to piss off and keep searching for your raspberry swirl cone :happy:


----------



## StarWitness (Feb 28, 2010)

Not going to lie. As a fat FFA, I do feel a bit disheartened when I read a post from a big guy who isn't interested in big girls. Which I suppose is a bit self-centered and silly, considering that I have no other information about you, but I don't think anyone _likes_ to hear that someone from a group they're interested in isn't interested in them. But such is life. You're being honest with your own preferences, and if you were to date a fat girl because you felt like you _should_, as opposed to because you genuinely wanted to, it would probably be a brief and unhappy relationship. Which would suck for everyone.


----------



## rabbitislove (Feb 28, 2010)

djudex said:


> Yeah dude, don't worry about liking what you like physically. It's kind of like worrying that you like raspberry swirl when all of your friends like chocolate and think you should too. Tell 'em to piss off and keep searching for your raspberry swirl cone :happy:



I will be your raspberry swirl if you will be my chocolate  

BTW: GO TEAM CANADA! We are the best!!!!!!


----------



## Bearsy (Feb 28, 2010)

Well I'm currently interested in a big girl, and I'm genuinely attracted to her. She's absolutely beautiful. So that's not the case, it's just that generally when I think of my dream girl, she's much smaller than me in height and weight.

Real attraction for me is based on personality though.


Thank you kindly for your words of encouragement. It would be really nice to find someone who was mutually interested in me. 
My 21st birthday is fast approaching and I would like to have been on a date at least once in my life before that time comes.


----------



## djudex (Feb 28, 2010)

rabbitislove said:


> I will be your raspberry swirl if you will be my chocolate



:eat1:



> BTW: GO TEAM CANADA! We are the best!!!!!!



HELL YEAH!!!!1!!


----------



## BigChaz (Feb 28, 2010)

I stopped feeling guilty about preferences when one day I had the idle thought, "I am a fat guy and millions of women don't like fat guys."

That was pretty much it for me.


----------



## Zowie (Feb 28, 2010)

Bearsy said:


> Thank you kindly for your words of encouragement. It would be really nice to find someone who was mutually interested in me.
> My 21st birthday is fast approaching and I would like to have been on a date at least once in my life before that time comes.



Damn boy, ask her out. Honestly, in my mind, if you're genuinely attracted by someone else, they probably are in you too. I mean, you seem pretty sound, although a bit serious. BUT GO ON A DATE! Get that girl, sweep her off her feet.

You'll make me very happy if you do. Okay?


----------



## siren_ (Feb 28, 2010)

Bearsy said:


> And secondly, why is it so hard to find girls who like big guys but not hard to find gay chubby chasers?



Every FFA has asked this question in despair at some point. ; p


----------



## Bearsy (Mar 1, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Damn boy, ask her out. Honestly, in my mind, if you're genuinely attracted by someone else, they probably are in you too. I mean, you seem pretty sound, although a bit serious. BUT GO ON A DATE! Get that girl, sweep her off her feet.
> 
> You'll make me very happy if you do. Okay?



I have asked her already. 
I've been relegated to the friend zone, unfortunately. 
I've become the sounding board for her relationship troubles.


----------



## chicken legs (Mar 1, 2010)

rabbitislove said:


> I will be your raspberry swirl if you will be my chocolate
> 
> BTW: GO TEAM CANADA! We are the best!!!!!!



and I'll be the fly on the wall...heheheh


----------



## chicken legs (Mar 1, 2010)

Bearsy said:


> I'm actually not terribly attracted to big women(as shallow as that may sound)... I'm not saying I don't like big girls -because I do- it's just that my "type" is the more petite, short girls. I really love the size difference I think. The feeling of being a protector, where she can snuggle up and feel safe.
> 
> Is this wrong? I just feel like I'm a bad person for not liking big girls more.
> 
> ...



Don't worry about your friends, just get them to help you find what you like. Just be prepared to do most of the talking because we tend to be shy.
Gentle giants are totally hot. but us FFA sometimes get twitterpated in person.


----------



## Zowie (Mar 1, 2010)

Bearsy said:


> I have asked her already.
> I've been relegated to the friend zone, unfortunately.
> I've become the sounding board for her relationship troubles.



Oh no ._. well,you tried, and maybe with time and patience she'll come around. She'll use you as her sounding board, and eventually realize that you're not half the trouble any other guy is, and the rest is lovelies.
I'm hopeful ^^'
And if not, there are plenty other girls kicking around.


----------



## djudex (Mar 1, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> And if not, there are plenty other girls kicking around.



Fixed that for you! 

Although you can get out of the Friend Zone it's usually not worth the effort. My advice, find another gal to like.


----------



## desertcheeseman (Mar 1, 2010)

Bearsy said:


> I have asked her already.
> I've been relegated to the friend zone, unfortunately.
> I've become the sounding board for her relationship troubles.



Don't fear the friend zone. Friends are great things to have, when they genuinely want to be friends and aren't just trying to brush you off, and you can learn more about them in ways that jumping into romance usually prevents. I have several female friends myself who have taught me so much about women, myself, and life in general, and who have been there for me through thick and thin. And you never know what the future may hold. I've been friends with a particular woman for over ten years, and recently... well, let's just say things are starting to get very interesting between us. I'm very excited, and a little scared, but I know that no matter what happens between us, we'll still have our friendship... and that's a very precious thing to me.

So, keep your head up, and just be yourself. She will eventually come around to your way of thinking. And until she does... nobody said you couldn't stop looking


----------



## chicken legs (Mar 1, 2010)

Bearsy said:


> I have asked her already.
> I've been relegated to the friend zone, unfortunately.
> I've become the sounding board for her relationship troubles.



I have friend zoned many a men. However, I did it because I really liked them as person and was attracted to them but I felt there wasn't enough for a full on relationship. I also felt, that sex would ruin the relationship for one reason or another. So treat her like a you would a guy and use her for a wingman.


----------



## the hanging belly (Mar 1, 2010)

Bearsy said:


> I have asked her already.
> I've been relegated to the friend zone, unfortunately.
> I've become the sounding board for her relationship troubles.



Look, my current boyfriend asked me out before I got with my ex, and I must have said 'no we'll just be friends' about 5 times'. When my ex broke my heart, my current boyfriend was there to comfort me whenever I needed him. It took me a while, but eventually I realised that my current boyfriend was there for me when I needed him, while my ex just left me devastated. Perhaps if you really care for her, you should just hang in there if possible and be there for her, and perhaps eventually she'll see you as someone she can really rely on.:happy:


----------



## escapist (Mar 2, 2010)

Bearsy said:


> I have asked her already.
> I've been relegated to the friend zone, unfortunately.
> I've become the sounding board for her relationship troubles.



Being the emotional tampon for a woman you want a relationship with is a loosing battle. Long ago I used to play the game of trying to pick up the scraps of my female friends breakups. Sure it landed me short term success but it never became the relationship I really wanted. I would have been way better off if I had advice like Chicken Legs just gave out. 

Once again djudex and I are like minded, "My advice, find another gal to like".

If you wanna be friends thats fine and thats cool, but to me you gotta be able to shelf the "constant want" of the relationship in order to truly be their friend.

I have broken free of the friend zone before but OMG does it take a lot of work and a bit of luck. You really have to know how and when to inject the attraction or you will just make her uncomfortable thus earning you more of, "hey I really love you, but not like that".


----------



## Bearsy (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah there's other ladies that I've been talking to, unfortunately I never really know when they're just being friends or when there's any real attraction. I always end up not making a move and then it's too late.
Oh well, ever onward!


----------



## escapist (Mar 3, 2010)

Bearsy said:


> Yeah there's other ladies that I've been talking to, unfortunately I never really know when they're just being friends or when there's any real attraction. I always end up not making a move and then it's too late.
> Oh well, ever onward!



Hey your not alone we have all been there. Sometimes its worth taking the risk just so you can develop that timing and the ability to feel when its right. There were times when I made "The Move" totally expecting a 90% chance I was going to blow it up, only to have it land and work! Looking back I think I really could feel the timing I just wasn't trusting it. There was a specific "Safety Net" question I had to set it up where I could gage if I was closing in to early. Its really simple you have only a 1 in 3 chance of failure. It goes like this:

After bit of a pause and looking at each other in an moment where you can feel some rapport and attraction you say this: "Do you want to kiss me?" (I like to toss in a playful teasing smile, cause I do it with out thinking anyways.) You tend to only get 1 of 3 different type responses, to which she might say:

"*No*" - Response, "_I didn't say you could, you just looked like you had something on your mind_". Just keep in mind to keep those kind of response as playful or you might come off as a jerk....all this response means is its just time to back up a bit and build up more.

"*Yes*" - Response, well come on, just kiss her!

"*I don't know*" - Response, "_lets find out_", and kiss her!

You really just have to be in a place were you can feel something and your already close to each other. Other things you can do is watch her. Often you might notice things like her looking as if she is waiting for you to do something. Thats the awkwardness that people often talk about. The bad thing about an awkward pause, is if you think you feel awkward try to imagine how bad it is for her. She is putting herself out their waiting for you to respond, and your not taking the opportunity she is trying to give you. Things like that can blow you out of the water forever. If you make her too uncomfortable she might never give you another chance. You will be perma-friend-zone because for some women its really hard to feel exposed like that. Waiting for a guy they really like, who doesn't get it, or feel it. I'm not a woman but I can imagine something like that can only feel like, "He's just not that into me I guess".

Last thought, I've heard it said before that, "_If your wondering if its the right time to kiss her, it probably is_". In the end you have little to lose and tons to gain. Even if it doesn't work out you will get one step closer to what your seeking, "_...(to) really know when they're just being friends or when there's any real attraction_".


----------



## Zowie (Mar 3, 2010)

-.- 
I wish I was being wooed by someone with your technique. I was wrestled into kiss, and almost fell down a stairways during that time. Definitely not romantic, but hey, I'm still with him. (Although, no improvement Xp)

The best thing to do is to not sweat it. The end of the world won't come because some chick says no.
Unless it's me, 'cause I'm that awesomesauce.


----------



## IszyStone (Mar 3, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> 'cause I'm that awesomesauce.



My new favorite term ever...awesomesauce.


----------



## Zowie (Mar 3, 2010)

Thank you. I think it expresses various things quite nicely.


----------



## escapist (Mar 4, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> -.-
> I wish I was being wooed by someone with your technique. I was wrestled into kiss, and almost fell down a stairways during that time. Definitely not romantic, but hey, I'm still with him. (Although, no improvement Xp)
> 
> The best thing to do is to not sweat it. The end of the world won't come because some chick says no.
> Unless it's me, 'cause I'm that awesomesauce.



Why thank you, hopefully a woman approving of my technique might cause others to listen up and realize it has merit. Like I said the first time I did it was not the prettiest of moments lol. I was really wanting to take things to another level with a woman I had been seeing her socially as friends for a few months. I was so attracted to her not trying was more painful. When I finally got the guts to try I was visibly shaking when she kissed me! She even said, "why are you shaking". All the sudden I just got totally honest but tried to be as laid back as I could and just admitted, "Its just what you do to me". To this day I think she is a fantastic woman, we just couldn't work things out. Her family is VERY religious and didn't like that I wasn't of the same faith or background.

I was on a couch, if I was in a stairway I might have fell too lol. Thankfully we ended up with me laying on the floor and her on my belly kissing me.

It wasn't perfect, I didn't say or do all the right things, but it was oh so worth it even to just feel that close to someone like that after living in a virtual emotional desert.


----------



## Bearsy (Mar 4, 2010)

escapist said:


> Hey your not alone we have all been there. Sometimes its worth taking the risk just so you can develop that timing and the ability to feel when its right.



I've always worried about that risk though... there's always this nagging feeling that if I make the move and it's unwanted that I'll scare away a friend. 
I don't have many friends as it is, so I don't want to lose any more.

I've always wanted to be forward though. I've never been able to. :blush:


----------



## escapist (Mar 4, 2010)

Bearsy said:


> I've always worried about that risk though... there's always this nagging feeling that if I make the move and it's unwanted that I'll scare away a friend.
> I don't have many friends as it is, so I don't want to lose any more.
> 
> I've always wanted to be forward though. I've never been able to. :blush:



Well I tend to not make moves like that on a friend-zone kind of friend. I think its best to go for it more when its someone your still getting to know. However, if its a friend who you think you can feel something with (not just that you want to feel it) then I would probably go for it. There is also a difference between escalation of attraction and pushing for attraction. Escalation is when your both climbing the next step together, and pushing...well, thats when your doing it all by yourself.

Remember its normal to have friends of the opposite sex where there is latent unexplored interested and attraction. Sometimes its just something that can't be acted upon for whatever reasons (like she is with someone already). Her availability can all change in an instant its nice to already feel the attraction and almost know, now is the time to move in. I suspect men can feel all this stuff we just aren't used to trusting our feelings as much as women are; so we listen to our fears and sometimes worse, our logic. The heart rarely cares what you think, it only cares what you feel.

What I really seem to be hearing from you (and I may be wrong) is what you really need is just some good old fun flirting! Playful banter, and teasing filled with possible innuendo. The stuff that the fiery passion's of legend are made from. I would go go as far to say that when you hear a woman she says she wants a guy with a sense of humor, that doesn't mean she wants a comedian. She wants a guy with wit, timing, and a sense of adventure. Realizing that not all blows are painful can be a powerfully attractive thing. To be the kind of guy that can roll with the punches, give as good as he gets, and stay in good spirits is a HUGE bonus. It says a lot about a person. This flirting playful banter is what many use to create the tension that pumps the emotions, and feelings up to a level that you can start to truly gage how into you she may really be.

So remember, keep it light, keep it fun, learn to verbally joust (with everyone, not just women). When all else fails just ask yourself, "What would Han Solo do"? its no accident Star Wars rocketed Harrison Ford to a new galaxy. Developing wit, charm, and a strong personality will get you everywhere in life. I know I give out a lot of "good lines", but what really matters is where the "lines" come from. When you learn to trust yourself, trust your wit, trust that inner guy who can do anything, you will find your fears becoming a thing of the past. Sure you might feel it from time to time (especially when you first open your mouth), but given enough time and practice you will be able to throw that caution to the wind. Whats even crazier is when you realize how often you say stupid stuff, and it just doesn't matter because the attraction is already there.

...and remember, "Fear is the path to the dark side. Fear leads to anger. Anger leads to hate. Hate leads to suffering". - Yoda


----------



## Bearsy (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks for the tips, I'll try and put them into practice.


----------



## stldpn (Mar 5, 2010)

I personally don't think there's anything wrong with having a preference. You'll find that a lot of bbw here prefer thinner men so I don't think there's anything wrong or overly judgmental or sleazy about having a preference. 

I will say this though. Sticking too closely to a physical type can blind you toward the possibility of some really good alternative experiences. There are a lot of girls who deserve a second and third look because they may actually be more compatible sexually, spiritually, and mentally than the dark eyed lady you've always regarded as the physical ideal.


----------



## escapist (Mar 5, 2010)

stldpn said:


> I personally don't think there's anything wrong with having a preference. You'll find that a lot of bbw here prefer thinner men so I don't think there's anything wrong or overly judgmental or sleazy about having a preference.
> 
> *I will say this though. Sticking too closely to a physical type can blind you toward the possibility of some really good alternative experiences. There are a lot of girls who deserve a second and third look because they may actually be more compatible sexually, spiritually, and mentally than the dark eyed lady you've always regarded as the physical ideal*.



Here-here, I second that!


----------



## stldpn (Mar 5, 2010)

escapist said:


> Here-here, I second that!



It always sounds trite but interesting women come in all shapes and sizes sometimes it's hard for a younger guy to understand that a pretty face can be a bigger headache.


----------



## Bearsy (Mar 5, 2010)

Yeah I totally know what you're saying. Like I said higher up in the thread, I'm currently interested in a girl who's gotta be at least 220, 230 pounds.
She's just an amazing girl to be around and she's very cute too, so it's not like weight is everything to me.


----------



## escapist (Mar 5, 2010)

stldpn said:


> It always sounds trite but interesting women come in all shapes and sizes sometimes it's hard for a younger guy to understand that a pretty face can be a bigger headache.



Man you got that right. Once I had an experience so bad I switched to BBW's for almost exclusively for a while.


----------



## Wanderer (Mar 7, 2010)

I have the same problem; it's easy to find guys who like a fat guy. Not so easy to find women with the same interest. (Admittedly, one or two of the gay men in question just aren't picky, but I like them enough not to dwell on that.)

I won't deny it; sometimes I wish I were gay. It seems I'd have a lot more social (and sexual) opportunities that way. But since sexual orientation really isn't as simple as a choice, I just keep plugging away, looking for Miss Right.


----------



## Guinness (Mar 7, 2010)

stldpn said:


> I personally don't think there's anything wrong with having a preference. You'll find that a lot of bbw here prefer thinner men so I don't think there's anything wrong or overly judgmental or sleazy about having a preference.
> 
> I will say this though. Sticking too closely to a physical type can blind you toward the possibility of some really good alternative experiences. There are a lot of girls who deserve a second and third look because they may actually be more compatible sexually, spiritually, and mentally than the dark eyed lady you've always regarded as the physical ideal.



I completely agree with this. Nothing wrong with a preference, but there are always exceptions. Really thin women are my favourite, but they tend not to be interested in me, so I've mostly dated women with other body types.


----------



## stldpn (Mar 8, 2010)

Guinness said:


> I completely agree with this. Nothing wrong with a preference, but there are always exceptions. Really thin women are my favourite, but they tend not to be interested in me, so I've mostly dated women with other body types.



I'm always afraid that I'll break a tiny girl and I'm only 370. The cute asian chick who makes a grab for a good luck belly rub may be pretty but I have few uses for her. My personal preference is not nec for bbw, but a girl with no meat is going to make me feel limited and inhibited. Mostly I've dated women size 12-20.


----------



## chicken legs (Mar 8, 2010)

stldpn said:


> I'm always afraid that I'll break a tiny girl and I'm only 370. The cute asian chick who makes a grab for a good luck belly rub may be pretty but I have few uses for her. My personal preference is not nec for bbw, but a girl with no meat is going to make me feel limited and inhibited. Mostly I've dated women size 12-20.



This is why I avoided big guys. I knew they could eat me alive sexually but it was also what turned me on. 

I have 5 big beefy brothers and a 2 amazon sisters (I'm the shrimp of the family) and they used to have sex with people like themselves and have smaller folks that they liked to hang out with. It wasn't until their sexual need died down a bit that they were able to have a full relationship with one person.

Its why I never really tried to mix my lovers with my friends. My insecurites about my level of sexual ability has always kept me humble no matter how pretty someone felt I was.


----------



## escapist (Mar 8, 2010)

stldpn said:


> I'm always afraid that I'll break a tiny girl and I'm only 370. The cute asian chick who makes a grab for a good luck belly rub may be pretty but I have few uses for her. My personal preference is not nec for bbw, but a girl with no meat is going to make me feel limited and inhibited. Mostly I've dated women size 12-20.



I used to be afraid till I had a model girlfriend in California, she was a 3/4. No matter how often I tried I could not break her :blush: We were like mad rabbits trying to repopulate the Earth. I think she paved the way for my smallest ever 103 lbs FFA who was just cute as a button. Nothing like a cute little pocket sized woman who just wants to kiss and love on ya. Next size up I tend to like that 9-12 mid size girls 5'5"-5'7"


----------



## djudex (Mar 8, 2010)

stldpn said:


> I'm always afraid that I'll break a tiny girl and I'm only 370.



Truth be told the woman who came closest to breaking me in half was 4'11 and 90lbs on a rainy day.


----------



## stldpn (Mar 8, 2010)

escapist said:


> I used to be afraid till I had a model girlfriend in California, she was a 3/4. No matter how often I tried I could not break her :blush: We were like mad rabbits trying to repopulate the Earth. I think she paved the way for my smallest ever 103 lbs FFA who was just cute as a button. Nothing like a cute little pocket sized woman who just wants to kiss and love on ya. Next size up I tend to like that 9-12 mid size girls 5'5"-5'7"



It's not the amount of sex... it's the physicality of it. Being a guy who benches 600+ makes you a little cautious about being rough in the first place. And with someone that small... I'm sorry... it is my one steadfast personal hang-up and prolly always will be.


----------



## escapist (Mar 8, 2010)

stldpn said:


> It's not the amount of sex... it's the physicality of it. Being a guy who benches 600+ makes you a little cautious about being rough in the first place. And with someone that small... I'm sorry... it is my one steadfast personal hang-up and prolly always will be.



I know exactly what your talking about. If you haven't read it Chicken's natural weight is 120-130 ish and a size 3/4. She has a very small build. She actually loves the fact that I can be so careful so often. Like I said, I've had smaller, and I remember them being just as shocked at how careful and gentle I could be. 

Chicken is always talking about how much trust we have to have in our relationship. She can not move me if she wants to. She doesn't even have the strength to physical turn my head if she wants to. She knows I've sent guys to the hospital almost on pure instinctual reaction to violence. For her the danger is part of the excitement. I think deep down she knows I would never in a million years attempt to cause her harm; not out of lust, anger, or anything. It just wouldn't happen.


----------



## stldpn (Mar 8, 2010)

escapist said:


> I know exactly what your talking about. If you haven't read it Chicken's natural weight is 120-130 ish and a size 3/4. She has a very small build. She actually loves the fact that I can be so careful so often. Like I said, I've had smaller, and I remember them being just as shocked at how careful and gentle I could be.
> 
> Chicken is always talking about how much trust we have to have in our relationship. She can not move me if she wants to. She doesn't even have the strength to physical turn my head if she wants to. She knows I've sent guys to the hospital almost on pure instinctual reaction to violence. For her the danger is part of the excitement. I think deep down she knows I would never in a million years attempt to cause her harm; not out of lust, anger, or anything. It just wouldn't happen.


 
I'm just saying as much as I may be a monogamist... physical force is just a part of my package. I can be gentle, but gentle isn't all I want. If I felt like I was going to hurt a lady's neck pulling her hair or break her arm holding her down I wouldn't feel right about doing it.


----------



## chicken legs (Mar 9, 2010)

I told Escapist that those chicks he messed with are just mini-amazons...lol.

They do exist just like fragile giants.


----------



## Buffetbelly (Jul 14, 2010)

I guess the original poster agrees with Herbie here:





He finds the angel of his dreams, but alas, it is not to be, at least in this world:


----------



## Buffetbelly (Jul 14, 2010)

Herbie is an adocate of fat acceptance, nonetheless:


----------



## Buffetbelly (Jul 14, 2010)

Herbie is handsome fat, a true BHM:


----------



## spanky.pinata (Jul 14, 2010)

Wanderer said:


> I have the same problem; it's easy to find guys who like a fat guy. Not so easy to find women with the same interest.



I'm a slim girl who prefers bigger men, and I actually know quite a few girls the same. But like everyone keeps mentioning, its hard to admit and I dont know about anyone else but i used to run into the trouble that everytime i dated a big guy he either lost the weight in a mis-guided attempt to make me happy or spent so much time sulking about it that he turned me off anyway.

Fat guys are sooo friggin sexy, but half of attraction is confidence. its suprisingly easy to find a girl who likes the "teddy bear" look at the very least =)


----------



## taobear (Jul 14, 2010)

Bearsy said:


> I'm actually not terribly attracted to big women(as shallow as that may sound)... I'm not saying I don't like big girls -because I do- it's just that my "type" is the more petite, short girls. I really love the size difference I think. The feeling of being a protector, where she can snuggle up and feel safe.
> 
> Is this wrong? I just feel like I'm a bad person for not liking big girls more.
> 
> ...



I hear ya loud and clear buddy and some big girls come with an attitude that I can't jive with.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Jul 14, 2010)

I guess I should consider myself lucky. My taste for the opposite sex has led me into interactions with girls ranging in size from 4'11 90ishlbs, to 5'10 250 lbs. While I tend to be attracted to girls who most would consider thin to curvy, sometimes a larger girl will get my motor running. I find a lot of different characteristics attractive and sexy, so that might be what makes it easier for me to find something to be attracted to. I'm not just simply a tits and ass man; I can get turned on by a beautiful smile, alluring eyes, a cunning wit, or a plethora of other things. It has led me to being content and fulfilled, for the most part, in my young dating life with the opposite sex.


----------



## taobear (Jul 15, 2010)

escapist said:


> I know exactly what your talking about. If you haven't read it Chicken's natural weight is 120-130 ish and a size 3/4. She has a very small build. She actually loves the fact that I can be so careful so often. Like I said, I've had smaller, and I remember them being just as shocked at how careful and gentle I could be.
> 
> Chicken is always talking about how much trust we have to have in our relationship. She can not move me if she wants to. She doesn't even have the strength to physical turn my head if she wants to. She knows I've sent guys to the hospital almost on pure instinctual reaction to violence. For her the danger is part of the excitement. I think deep down she knows I would never in a million years attempt to cause her harm; not out of lust, anger, or anything. It just wouldn't happen.



Can I get an Amen brother man? I have never felt the need to prove myself how powerful I am. Because I have left a few broken bodies laying around in my past. I'm a patient man until you try to scare me or hurt someone I love. I mean scare me by threating me on a constant bases. I refuse to live my life in fear. Anger is a stranger to me so I feel that fear should be too.


----------

